
Covid-19 Crude Fatality Rates, Media Freakouts, and Capacity Analyses - slowhand09
https://medium.com/handwaving-freakoutery/covid-19-crude-fatality-rates-media-freakouts-and-capacity-analyses-8f50c58cfe00
======
xenonite
This certainly explains how a time-buffer can smoothen the workload in
hospitals. However, the article seems to completely miss the exponential
growth in infections. Therefore don't think that the description is valid.

------
IAmEveryone
I get my news from the “mainstream media” almost exclusively, and I am well
aware of the the caveats around CFR. This is some bullshit Streamen the
article starts with.

------
slowhand09
This guy gets science and facts; explains clearly.

